# Alternativen zu Siemens Steuerungen & Antriebstechnik



## don_looney (20 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke die Liefersituation im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik ist momentan nicht so der Hit, deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es mit guten Alternativen zu Siemens aussieht. Wir setzen fast alles nur von Siemens ein und haben Ende letzten Jahres eigentlich alles vorbestellt, leider hat uns der Bestellstop zum S210 System jetzt getroffen. Ich denke es geht hier vielen so. 
Mittlerweile hat man ja Lieferzeiten für Steuerungen / Panels / Antriebe (S120/S110) von einem Jahr und mehr. Selbst das ist nicht sicher!
Was für Alternativen setzt Ihr ein? Wie sieht die Situation bei Beckhoff und Co. aus?


----------



## ChristophD (20 Mai 2022)

Das Forum hat eine Suchfunktion! 
Bloss weil man zu Faul ist muss man nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen






						TIA - Lieferzeiten SPS-Bauteile Siemens
					

Hallo  zusammen,  wie löst ihr eigentlich das Problem mit den Lieferzeiten von SPS-Bauteilen? Wir müssen mitlerweile bis zu 12 Monaten auf Teile warten. Bei einigen Teilen gibt es noch nicht mal ein Lieferzeit. Anlagen die jetzt bei uns bestellt werden mit Automatisierung, können erst im...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## don_looney (20 Mai 2022)

Danke für den "netten" Hinweis.
Hatte ich auch gesehen, der Thread war sehr allgemein auf alle Bauteile. Mich interessiert nur der Steuerung/Antriebsbereich.
Werde im anderen Thread weiter schreiben.


----------



## Siggi83 (31 August 2022)

Oh je, ziemlich rauer Umgangston hier, wie? ;-)


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2022)

don_looney schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke die Liefersituation im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik ist momentan nicht so der Hit, deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es mit guten Alternativen zu Siemens aussieht. Wir setzen fast alles nur von Siemens ein und haben Ende letzten Jahres eigentlich alles vorbestellt, leider hat uns der Bestellstop zum S210 System jetzt getroffen. Ich denke es geht hier vielen so.
> Mittlerweile hat man ja Lieferzeiten für Steuerungen / Panels / Antriebe (S120/S110) von einem Jahr und mehr. Selbst das ist nicht sicher!
> Was für Alternativen setzt Ihr ein? Wie sieht die Situation bei Beckhoff und Co. aus?


Die Frage ist, was bringt Dir diese Info?
Ein Umstieg auf eine andere Steuerung ist nicht mal eben gemacht und bindet Ressourcen die vielleicht auch nicht vorhanden sind.
Hier beim Kunden wird Beckhoff eingesetzt und da sieht es auch nicht so rosig aus, allerdings sind da die Lieferzeiten derzeit nocht deutlich unter 12 Monate.
Die S120 kommen hier auch zum Einsatz, da habe ich aber bisher keine großen Klagen gehört, allerdings haben hier die Projekte wohl auch mehrere Monate Vorlauf.
Ups, habe gar nicht realisiert, dass der Beitrag schon reichlich alt war.


----------



## don_looney (2 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was bringt Dir diese Info?
> Ein Umstieg auf eine andere Steuerung ist nicht mal eben gemacht und bindet Ressourcen die vielleicht auch nicht vorhanden sind.
> Hier beim Kunden wird Beckhoff eingesetzt und da sieht es auch nicht so rosig aus, allerdings sind da die Lieferzeiten derzeit nocht deutlich unter 12 Monate.
> Die S120 kommen hier auch zum Einsatz, da habe ich aber bisher keine großen Klagen gehört, allerdings haben hier die Projekte wohl auch mehrere Monate Vorlauf.
> Ups, habe gar nicht realisiert, dass der Beitrag schon reichlich alt war.


Ein Umstieg auf eine andere Steuerung ist immer mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden. Wenn wir damit aber unsere anstehenden Projekte die bis in das Jahr 2024 reichen abdecken können ist das für uns kein Problem. Wir sind zu zweit und das Programm möchte generell mal "neu" geschrieben werden, wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit es machen zu müssen  
S120 sind für uns nur eine Notlösung, denn Siemens hat einen Bestellstop für die S210 ausgelöst. Die S120 sind deutlich teurer und wir benötigen die "extra" Funktionen nicht.


----------

